# Clouper T6 at Fasttech.



## TylerD (17/10/14)

For all you regulated mod guys.
http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10009433/1907003-authentic-cloupor-t6-7-100w-variable-wattage-apv

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (17/10/14)

Dame that's a fantastic mod I want one


----------



## Riaz (18/10/14)

Very nice!!!

But with the strike happening, I doubt I'll be ordering anything soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (18/10/14)

Good spot @TylerD 

I see this one has the magnets on the cover so you dont have to unscrew to take out the battery

And a puff counter


----------

